# Several Van Til writings for free download



## reaganmarsh (Apr 22, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren,

A fair number of Cornelius Van Til's writings may be found here for free download:

...

The page also gives what looks like a pretty thorough bibliography of his works. 

Enjoy.

EDIT: I removed the link due to copyright issues with the material. Sorry, y'all. --RM


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 23, 2016)

Thank you again!


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 23, 2016)

Hmmm. I don't think Van Til's material is out of copyright protection and now in the public domain. When it comes to copyrighted material there might be a legal issue with freely distributing it, and an ethical issue with freely consuming it.


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 23, 2016)

Whitefield said:


> Hmmm. I don't think Van Til's material is out of copyright protection and now in the public domain. When it comes to copyrighted material there might be a legal issue with freely distributing it, and an ethical issue with freely consuming it.



I hope it is out of protection because I'm really looking forward to consuming.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 23, 2016)

Dekybo said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm. I don't think Van Til's material is out of copyright protection and now in the public domain. When it comes to copyrighted material there might be a legal issue with freely distributing it, and an ethical issue with freely consuming it.
> ...



Much of that material was copyrighted by P&R Publishing in the late 60's.


----------



## Dekybo (Apr 23, 2016)

Whitefield said:


> Much of that material was copyrighted by P&R Publishing in the late 60's.



I'll be almost 60 by the time that copyright is up.


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 23, 2016)

Dekybo said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Much of that material was copyrighted by P&R Publishing in the late 60's.
> ...



You might be older than that.



> Works published after 1922, but before 1978 are protected for 95 years from the date of publication. If the work was created, but not published, before 1978, the copyright lasts for the life of the author plus 70 years. However, even if the author died over 70 years ago, the copyright in an unpublished work lasts until December 31, 2002. - See more at: http://fairuse.stanford.edu/overview/faqs/copyright-protection/#sthash.FHSxXRxj.dpuf



Most of the material on that page is copyrighted for at least another 50 years.


----------



## yeutter (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks; I was previously unaware that VanTil had written a pamphlet on the Confession of 67


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 23, 2016)

Brothers, I didn't realize that the material was copyrighted. I'm sorry! 

I'll edit the OP to delete the link. 

Thanks for bringing that to my attention! Again, my apologies.


----------



## Tom Hart (Apr 23, 2016)

Ah, that's too bad. I was hoping to start on some van Til.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Apr 23, 2016)

My sentiments exactly, Tom! 

I didn't realize it was copyrighted material. 

Have to save our pennies for some books now. ;-)


----------



## TylerRay (Apr 23, 2016)

According to the comments on the page, the man who created the website is trying to be scrupulous about copyright issues:


> Hello, Before I created this page, I contacted P&R Publishing and requested a list of titles by Dr. Van for which the copyrights have not expired. To the best of my knowledge, the copyrights have expired for the works posted here. I strongly discourage any commercial use of the these works. Even though the author (Dr. Van Til) passed away some thirty years ago now. I recommend doing some research on copyright laws, fair use, and the public domain. Here is a useful link: http://copyright.cornell.edu/resources/publicdomain.cfm


----------



## Whitefield (Apr 23, 2016)

TylerRay said:


> According to the comments on the page, the man who created the website is trying to be scrupulous about copyright issues:
> 
> 
> > Hello, Before I created this page, I contacted P&R Publishing and requested a list of titles by Dr. Van for which the copyrights have not expired. To the best of my knowledge, the copyrights have expired for the works posted here. I strongly discourage any commercial use of the these works. Even though the author (Dr. Van Til) passed away some thirty years ago now. I recommend doing some research on copyright laws, fair use, and the public domain. Here is a useful link: http://copyright.cornell.edu/resources/publicdomain.cfm



Take for instance "The Confession Of 1967: Its Theological Background And Ecumenical Significance" listed on that page. It carries a copyright of 1967. Going to the link provided we find this: "Date of Publication: 1964 through 1977; Published with notice" has a "Copyright Term of 95 years after publication date." Hence that work is under copyright protection until 2062.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 24, 2016)

Worth the price:

https://www.logos.com/product/3994/the-works-of-cornelius-van-til


----------

